# what kind of care do bamboo shrimp need?



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

they seem very interesting. do they NEED bamboo? is a ten gallon too small for one?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Bamboo shrimp filter feed with fans on their body. If you get one you need to make sure you have an area for the shrimp to sit in front of the current coming off the filter so it can feed. A good chunk of driftwood is a good way to get a nice perching area for the shrimp. They wont reproduce in freshwater they require brackish water for larvae to develop.

If you do get one please make sure you are buying from bread in captivity as a lot of bamboo shrimp are being plucked from their homes in the wild reducing the natural population.

Keep in Temp of 72-82F and PH of 6.5-7.5. Males can get up to 4 inches long and females about 2 and a half inches. Overall an easy shrimp to care for as they filter feed from the water current. They spend a lot of time out in the open so they are fun to watch.


----------



## TheFishBoss97 (Feb 14, 2011)

what other fish are you planning to have in the 10G besides the bamboo shrimp??? if you do get one, and it starts to feed of gravel, it means it is not getting enough food as its not feeding off the filter 

good luck


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

there are serpae tetra and a pleco. and thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have three of these guys in my tank right now. as said above they are super easy to care for. when i got my first one in this tank my ph was 8.2 and she did just fine. but when my ph was 8.4 and above they jumped out of the tank.

to help ensure that i have good current for them, i keep the water level a little low.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Are these guys okay to mix with smaller shrimps? (ghost, japanese algae eaters)


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

They should be fine mixing with those smaller shrimp. Bamboo shrimp filter feed so they wont compete for food leaving your smaller shrimp nice and plump. Bamboo shrimp are also very peaceful so they wont try to harm other shrimp.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

These are relatively easy to care for- I keep two of them in a Fluval Edge 6 gallon, along with a few abn plecos and about a hundred cherry shrimps. The best advice for these is to only keep them in an established tank that has enough size to generate food for them. In a smaller tank you WILL have to feed them or they will starve. I am sorry to say that I had this happen to me, and I don't want it to happen to anyone else, because it sucks. I feed mine Spectrum Small Fish formula that has been ground to powder. These shrimps are very interesting to watch, long-lived (at least for shrimps- 5+ years is not uncommon for these) and totally docile towards other tank-mates. They are one of my favorites for a community tank.


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

also, when feeding, keep in mind they love live food. micro worms, daphnia, baby brine shrimp, crushed blood worms... they aren't algae eaters really. 

keep a good lid on them, I found a group of 3 that had climbed out of a new tank and 3 feet across the room, together, in search of more established waters. They really don't like new tanks.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i forget if this was said earlier, but if you see them picking food off your substrate, plants, or rocks, you either don't have enough flow somewhere for them to filter off, or there is not enough food in the water colum.


----------

